# Barnes White Flyer Special Model 20



## Jesse McCauley (Aug 7, 2019)

Just wanted to share a bit of progress on this dream bike. 
















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blue Streak (Aug 7, 2019)

Photo from April 4, 1897 of a Barnes White Flyer:


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Aug 7, 2019)

Wow!


----------



## oldmtrcyc (Aug 7, 2019)

Incredible!


----------



## lgrinnings (Aug 7, 2019)

A superlative specimen to be sure. Just killer.


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 7, 2019)

Yeah,
WOW!
That is outstanding!
So cool to have been left in its original condition for all these years.


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Aug 7, 2019)

It also traveled intact with the original White Flyer tool pouch!!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## corbettclassics (Aug 7, 2019)

Blue Streak said:


> Photo from April 4, 1897 of a Barnes White Flyer:
> 
> View attachment 1042773[/QU
> 
> ...


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Aug 7, 2019)

It will admittedly be a mock-up of a Bald White Flyer, not a true racer model by any means.

That said, I won’t scoff at any original White Flyer opportunities. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## corbettclassics (Aug 7, 2019)

MODEL #20 1899 ( explained in the Cycle Age and Trade Review  - 2nd attachment )









MODEL #22 TRACK RACER


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Aug 7, 2019)

Jesse McCauley said:


> It will admittedly be a mock-up of a Bald White Flyer, not a true racer model by any means.
> 
> That said, I won’t scoff at any original White Flyer opportunities.
> 
> ...



Oxalic acid bath would really freshen up this bicycle....


----------



## Farmboy1895 (Aug 8, 2019)

Sweet,  I have the mate to your mans. Its a nice original ladies with triangular tool pouch.


----------



## bikebozo (Aug 9, 2019)

I like it rusty -crusty , your tires are the bees knees -the cats meow! I would never try to make it picture perfect


----------



## DonChristie (Aug 9, 2019)

Outstanding bike! What are you planning to do to her? Clean, grease and ride?


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Aug 9, 2019)

I’m on the fence about how to approach this one. 

I added the Christy because I always wanted to see a Christy racer on an original Barnes. I did that and that was cool.

I do have what I believe is the original Garford saddle that I will likely put back in place as time has seen fit to leave it. 

My initial plan was to do a light cleaning of the painted parts and a give the brightwork a good cleaning and reassemble as seen but clean. The more I look at the bike though, the more I think I may just leave it as found bit adjusted and w/ grips which was the only missing piece when discovered “in the rough.” 

Given the wheels and tires appear original, I could never cut them apart and relace these hubs for riding. For now I’ll enjoy it as it sits. Once I mount the original saddle I will post another round of pictures. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STRADALITE (Aug 9, 2019)

Are the handlebars adjustable?


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Aug 9, 2019)

STRADALITE said:


> Are the handlebars adjustable?




Only in the sense that they referred to bars w/ 2 piece stem / bar setups as “adjustable” in the latter half of the 1890’s coming away from the fixed bar/stem tradition. So no and yes? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlitos60 (Aug 9, 2019)

Hey Bud; What Size is the Frame?
Looks Pretty Small, Maybe 20"?


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Aug 9, 2019)

Looks like 24”


----------



## locomotion (Aug 9, 2019)

carlitos60 said:


> Hey Bud; What Size is the Frame?
> Looks Pretty Small, Maybe 20"?




https://www.google.com/search?client=firefox-b-1-d&q=dimension+of+a+red+brick




looks like a 22 1/2" frame


----------



## corbettclassics (Aug 10, 2019)

*** FYI *** - I'm not sure you're aware of this but, as much as you would like to make your Barnes a tribute Eddie "Cannon" Bald bike when he raced for Barnes Company, he actually never raced with a "Christy" Saddle" on his Barnes "White Flyer". 

Yes, Eddie Bald did endorse the Christy racing saddle but only when it really appeared during the season of 1898.  He had already departed the Barnes Company by the time he endorsed the Christy Saddle. Although he only raced with Barnes for 1896 and 1897, he was with Barnes in the very early season of 1898. Although I don't have pics of him with Barnes in 1898, he already signed with another bicycle manufacturer and started using the Christy with that new team for 1898. He never raced with the Christy on his 1896 or '97 Barnes unfortunately. 

I've posted this before - here you can see when he endorsed the Christy #13 Racing Saddle. He was already with Spalding racing on their "Red Head" Racer. ( look at his racing uniform )

I guess that unless you haven't studied/collected Eddie Bald has I have over the last couple decades then one wouldn't realize all the little quirks through his racing career from the early 1890's until he retired in 1902. I've been asked to write a small summary of his racing career by the Buffalo History Museum where the Eddie Bald collection is supposed to be going.


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Aug 20, 2019)

It was mostly just a lark for fun, you know, because I have fun with my bikes. 

Anywho, I put a little time on the Barnes between my baby boys naps. Really just knocked the dirt and grease down a bit and oiled most of the brightwork. 

I installed the original Garford, this is how it will stay, I was just having fun with a killer saddle. I also installed the Barnes White Flyer stamped tool pouch after I moisturized it a bit. 

Very happy with the turnout, I added the bell it came with though I haven’t gotten it working yet and I found that it fits perfectly on one of my period floor stands. I’ll find a place for it in my home once I unpack the rest of my junk life. 















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Aug 20, 2019)

locomotion said:


> https://www.google.com/search?client=firefox-b-1-d&q=dimension+of+a+red+brick
> 
> View attachment 1044098
> looks like a 22 1/2" frame




@Carlitos 
@locomotion was dead on, 22.5” frame 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlitos60 (Aug 20, 2019)

Good Job on the Cleaning!!!
Have Fun!!!!
I Do!!


----------



## corbettclassics (Aug 21, 2019)

A cabinet card that recently sold on eBay ( believed purchased by you and also another card ) appears to be the Model 20 Barnes White Flyer for 1899


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Aug 21, 2019)

corbettclassics said:


> A cabinet card that recently sold on eBay ( believed purchased by you and also another card ) appears to be the Model 20 Barnes White Flyer for 1899
> 
> View attachment 1050667




I did purchase this killer card, I wasn't sure what model it was but it looked very much the part. It looks like his gearing is set up a little different and he had the leaf spring chassis on his saddle, It looks like his bars are not the "adjustable" variety but again, seems like that was a catalog option if I'm not mistaken. 

It will make for some fine display with this bike one day.


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Aug 23, 2019)

Here’s a detail I imagine is lost on most originals and likely all restored examples-
3 little dots at various points of the box stripe job.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlitos60 (Aug 23, 2019)

Jesse,,, We Already Know that You have a Masters in Business &  Marketing!!
Good Job!!


----------



## Cool32 (Sep 21, 2021)

Here’s a pic of my 1899 Barnes White Flyer I’ve owned for about 8 years


----------



## corbettclassics (Sep 21, 2021)

Cool32 said:


> View attachment 1482192Here’s a pic of my 1899 Barnes White Flyer I’ve owned for about 8 years



I don’t believe those are Barnes forks for 1899. I don’t think that is a Barnes chainring for 1899 either.  Why do you believe  this is a Barnes White Flyer 1899? I’ll check my catalogue again - the frame itself looks like it could be a Barnes.


----------



## corbettclassics (Sep 21, 2021)

Cool32 said:


> View attachment 1482192Here’s a pic of my 1899 Barnes White Flyer I’ve owned for about 8 years



.... Do you still have the original fork to the bike??   also do you still have the correct chainring - I'm not familiar with that ring and don't recognize it.  I'll double check the catalogue. ( I have the catalogue to check your stem, bars, pedals, hubs etc )

1) Here is a photo of a correct 1899 - 1900 Barnes "White Flyer" fork with the correct Royal Purple head color and Royal Purple fork crown.

2) Another pic from the 1899 catalogue showing the fork crown. ( I'll see if I can get a bigger scan )

3) A couple of other good examples of what the correct fork crown should be on your bike.

4) a photo of my crown and also head badge decal I had reproduced

1)





2)




3)









4) The Head decal >


----------



## Cool32 (Sep 21, 2021)

I have the original stem, Handlebars, peddles chain, Garford seat, front 30” wood rim and front and rear hubs, it had a purple fork crown most unfortunately the forks are bent beyond repair and are not usable. I swapped the parts because I ride it regularly. As far the chainring goes I’m not sure it was on the bike when I got it. I’ve completely disassembled and cleaned and greased everything and there are lots of different patents stamped on everything.

I’m fairly certain that it’s the Road Racer because of the 30 inch wheels but not sure.

The Original head badge sticker was unreadable when I got it. I had the frame powder coated about a year ago.

I compiled a bunch of Barnes pictures and ads in a Wakelet page 91 images in total.

Here’s the link if you Wanna check it out.








						Barnes White Flyer
					






					wke.lt


----------



## Cool32 (Sep 21, 2021)




----------



## Cool32 (Sep 21, 2021)




----------



## Cool32 (Sep 21, 2021)

Here’s a bit where you can see the purple paint on the fork crown.


----------



## Cool32 (Sep 21, 2021)




----------



## Cool32 (Sep 21, 2021)




----------



## Cool32 (Sep 21, 2021)

I bought the bike in Syracuse New York when I was 14 and have been trying to fix it ever since I’ve had lots of various parts I’ve put on and taken off trying to make it better. What I really wanna do is figure out if there is any way to fix the forks.


----------



## Cool32 (Sep 21, 2021)

In the 1899 catalogue it says “all Barnes Models will be equipped with the biplane sprocket except the model 20 and 23 which will be fitted with a Barnes flangeless sprocket” so it might be the model 20 but no clue really.


----------



## Cool32 (Sep 21, 2021)

It’s a Fauber Special chainring Sprocket


----------



## Cool32 (Sep 21, 2021)

The sprocket is patented July of 1899.


----------



## Cool32 (Sep 22, 2021)

Here’s a closer picture of the Chainwheel.


----------



## Cool32 (Sep 22, 2021)

Serial Number 28090


----------



## Cool32 (Sep 22, 2021)

And just another random thing the earliest ad I’ve seen for Barnes white Flyers is from 1896 and the latest one I’ve seen is from 1901. I’ve been wondering how long Barnes white Flyers where made for.


----------



## Cool32 (Sep 22, 2021)

The cranks are 7”


----------



## corbettclassics (Sep 22, 2021)

Fantastic..!!!!!  Nice that you have lots of the original parts etc.

Here's my thoughts on this and I could be wrong but ...

- I looked at the link and great stuff.  Lots of the photos are my photos of either my bike or posts that I've done and you were able to grab them to show.

- One of the side view photos in there is "Barney Oldfield" on his "Tribune" just so you know and no relation to Barnes White Flyer.

- The white brochure cover you show in one your previous pics - I'm pretty sure it is of the "WHITE" bicycle company and not Barnes.

Regarding your bike:
I think your bike might be a 1898 and not a '99  Your serial number is before mine and mine is 1898. Mine starts with a 3 and looks like yours starts with a 2 but we both have a total of 5 numbers so this makes your bike earlier than mine. Your bike wouldn't be '97 because Barnes didn't do purple crowns in '97. S it is most like an early '98

As far as I know only the '98's had the Royal Purple fork crown and white head.  They didn't go to Royal Purple head until '99.  I need to look over some things to verify but I'm positive this is how they were.  In '97 the head and crowns were white, '98 went to purple crown white head and '99 purple head and purple crown.  When you got you bike did it have a white head or a purple head?? I'm going to guess it had a white head.

There are ways to find out what your bike is though but we would have to have the fork in it ( or perfectly matched beside it ) and measure the wheelbase and do some other measurements.  This would help in narrowing it down.  I'll look and see what the 30" wheels was for 1898 if I have that info.

I do have an extra head badge decal but was actually saving it for the '99 purple head - track racer.

I think your fork can be repaired to display or even to ride it.  I know CyclArt could do it but it's not cheap.  They fixed a fork leg on one of my racers yrs ago and it wasn't nearly as bad as yours and it was $1,100

*** Keep that purple on the fork crown.  It is a wonderful sample of the color they used.  

I'm almost finished with mine but I've been slacking off and working on other projects.  Here it is anyway >>>


----------



## corbettclassics (Sep 22, 2021)

It's also interesting that your sprocket is stamped 1899.  This could have been put on later though.

This would be interesting if your bike actually is a '99 then that would make mine a '99 as well.  Mine was found with the frame already blasted but not the fork.  My fork still had the purple on it as well. But the head tube had only remnants of white inside and no sign of purple.  My bike only measure out to a '98 track racer and not the '99 bike.  I restored mine as a '98. I guess I could re-paint my head purple and use my other head badge decal but I'm not convinced it's a '99 and I would bet your's is a '98 ( but again I could be wrong ).


----------



## Cool32 (Sep 22, 2021)

The bike at the beginning of this thread has a serial number of 26022 which would make it a little older then mine with a serial of 28060 and it has a white fork crown and head. It does seem possible if all the info is correct that the frame at the beginning of the thread is probably a 1897 model maybe, and mine would be from some time in 1898. The head on mine was white with remnants of gold. I had some pictures of it from a few years ago on my computer I’ll try and find.


----------



## Cool32 (Sep 22, 2021)

The fork crown on my forks is twisted slightly which makes it impossible to put a wheel in.

Your bike definitely looks very nice you’ve done a real good job with it I like those handlebars.

I’ll look into Cyclart and try and email them to see how much it might cost it sounds like it  would cost more then twice what I paid for the whole bike.

How long have you had your bike for?


----------



## corbettclassics (Sep 23, 2021)

You could always lay the fork next to it ( as if in the head on the bike ) with the bike laying on the ground ( on top of a sheet of paper ).  Then you mark the spots where the wheels drop in and the drop of the hanger etc etc.  Start your measurements from there.

The restoration has taken some time.  The decals cost about $500 to re-make from a guy in the U.K. ( nice he sent an extra one for me in case I messed up the first one ).  The head badge decal came out beautifully.

I'm not sure CyclArt is even in business anymore.  I think he sold yrs ago and moved east.  It might still be up and running though.

I've had my bike about 10 yrs now.  Here's another shot of those wonderful dropped racing bars >>


----------



## Cool32 (Sep 23, 2021)

I’ll try that and see if I can accurately measure the wheel base.

That’s cool 😃 

Im gonna keep my eyes out for some handlebars like that.


----------



## Cool32 (Dec 25, 2022)

It's been a minute but I've gotten into doing things with my bike again lol

I went through and found some old pictures of what it looked like when I had more recently gotten it and the head tube was painted purple.


----------



## Cool32 (Dec 25, 2022)

Here is a picture of a chinless Barnes White Flyer that is on Facebook.


----------



## Cool32 (Dec 25, 2022)

My 1899 model 22 I believe as it has a 5 7/8 inch head tube, all done up still waiting on the correct forks though.


----------

